# Dragonnuts Portierung für WIN 7 eventuell Linux



## ubuntu1967 (19. Juli 2013)

*Dragonnuts Portierung für WIN 7 eventuell Linux*

Ich such ein Computerspiel mit Namen Dragonnuts ?? (gabs mal als Amiga Demo, oder C64, ist lange her).
Mutierte Schildkröte jagt durch Dungeons also ein Plattformspiel.
Eventuell wars nur ein Demo aus Crackscene.

P.S Ich meine nicht die Fernsehserie.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dragonnuts Portierung für WIN 7 eventuell Linux*



> Eventuell wars nur ein Demo aus Crackscene.


Wenn es darum geht Software Illegal zu verwenden, ist der Thread schnell gelöscht !


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Dragonnuts Portierung für WIN 7 eventuell Linux*

Ein Ritter kämpft sich durch Dungeon* The Legend of Edgar*

Ich suche allerdings ein ähnliches Dungeon Spiel mit einer mutierten Schildkröte.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonnuts Portierung für WIN 7 eventuell Linux*

Jetzt ist der hiesige Thread fast ein Jahr alt, aber ich bekamm keine vernüftige Antwort.


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2015)

*AW: Dragonnuts Portierung für WIN 7 eventuell Linux*

Zu "Dragonnuts" finde ich ebenfalls nichts. Eventuell war es auch eins aus der Serie? Hardcore Gaming 101: Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------

